# Kanten zum leuchten bringen



## Cnair (6. April 2010)

Hey weiß einer von euch wie ich bei einem tranzparenten bild die kanten zum leuchten bringen kann
Danke im voraus?


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. April 2010)

Hey,

Ebene
Ebenenstil
Schein nach außen


Alex


----------

